# What political party would you claim?



## Satt (Feb 10, 2006)

I just wanted to get an idea of what party the majority of people here would consider themselves to be a part of or generally agree with. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Satt (Feb 10, 2006)

PS- Here is a great place to find out. LOL. http://www.goyk.com/flash.asp?path=734


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't suscribe to any of the political party idealogies, I tend to lean toward  Libertarian with a healthy dose of Nationalism, somewhere around there is good.  One of those right wing gun nuts :rofl:


----------



## ppko (Feb 10, 2006)

I lean toward someone just being honest that is the reason why I like Jesse Ventura I might not agree with all his beliefs but he trys to do what he said he woudl Jesse Ventura for president


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 10, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> that is the reason why I like Jesse Ventura



I like him too for the same reasons!  I like his attitude.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm an independant.  Being a socialist, privacy advocate, gun nut, who favors strong economic and environmental regulation, I sometimes get along well with Democrats.  Most of the time I hate them as much as the rest of the politicians.

However, I liked seeing John McCain on Letterman last night, and I would have voted for him if he'd gotten to run against Gore.

I'm very happy VT has the elected representatives it has, and I plan to support Bernie Sanders for Senate, and I'll probably vote for a Republican as his replacement: Major Gen. Martha Rainville  who heads the Vermont National Guard.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 10, 2006)

I voted "other", as I am Canadian, which is really not represented well by any of the choices offered.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 10, 2006)

Didn't your government fall recently? :ultracool 

What dya think of the new guy?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd hardly call a different party getting elected "falling"... 

Anyways, he's not really been there long enough to have done much of anything yet.

I'll just sit out on the poll, seeing as it seems designed for Americans only


----------



## jdinca (Feb 10, 2006)

Registered Republican but I consider myself more aligned with the Libertarians.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 10, 2006)

I consider myself a moderate, though I'm registered as a Democrat.

If John McCain runs for president in 2008, I may register as a Republican just to support him in the primary.  I think he'd probably be a more effective president than Hilary Clinton anyways.

I can't understand why anyone would be proud to be considered a "fundmentalist."  It's a synonym for unreasonable.


----------



## Satt (Feb 10, 2006)

For those of you outside the US, I appologize. I should've designated this for American politics. Now that you mention it though, I think I would like to know more about Canadian politics.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a registered Republican, but I'm more "middle of the road".  I vote for whomever tickles my fancy the most.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call a different party getting elected "falling"...
> 
> Anyways, he's not really been there long enough to have done much of anything yet.
> 
> I'll just sit out on the poll, seeing as it seems designed for Americans only



Not only has he not been in power long enough, he holds a very slim majority of electoral seats.  It will be interesting to see if he actually gets the chance to do anything before we end up back at the polls once again. 

I vote other, as I too am Canadian and don't seem to really fit anywhere.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a registered Independent because I believe that political parties are seriously damaging this country (U.S.) just as George Washington feared they would.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have always believed that Mickey Mouse would be a fine president choice but they do not have the funny party yet so until then I'm a Republican that votes outside his own party for the canidates are all sorry in my opinion.
Terry


----------



## Xequat (Feb 11, 2006)

Registered Republican so I can vote in the primaries, until they found a Moderate party.  I thought about Independent, but there are usually no primaries and anyone can run in that party as a Nazi or a Pacifist and I typically won't vote for someone only because they're different.  Baasically, I'm a fiscal conservative (not that either party really represents that philosophy any more), and socially, I'm all over the spectrum, but I average out to be moderate there.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 11, 2006)

Other:  Don't really want anything to do with the other options...


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'm a registered Independent because I believe that political parties are seriously damaging this country (U.S.) just as George Washington feared they would.


 
I second that.

I don't know who coined the phrase "political agnostic", but I think I'm one of those.  I'm conservative by Massachusetts standards, but probably closer to the middle-of-the-road in terms of national standards.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 13, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I voted "other", as I am Canadian, which is really not represented well by any of the choices offered.


 
Me too....

Im not an American, but my other half is, and chances are we will end up going back over there, so I may need to read up on the different groups....Im hoping we will compromise and live in Canada


----------



## rutherford (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call a different party getting elected "falling"...


 
I think that an election after December's no-confidence vote on Prime Minister Paul Martins Liberal government can be called such.  :idunno:

Probably not the place for this discussion.  It was a joke, after all.


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2006)

I am a definite Libertarian.

half the things the democrats do really piss me off and
half the things the republicans do really piss me off

as for that quiz, it makes it sound as if there are only two options. This quiz is a but more open minded and shows you a physical graphic of where you fall.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz.html

That's my result


----------



## Satt (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I took that test and I guess I am a Centrist. :idunno:


----------



## rutherford (Feb 15, 2006)

Short reductionist test.  

Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *80%*. 
Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *20%*. 

Eh.  Probably pretty close, but I'm not a Liberal.  I'm much further to the left, in a lot of ways.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 16, 2006)

According to the test, I'm a Centrist- sounds a bit right for me...







Your PERSONAL issues Score is 70%. 
Your ECONOMIC issues Score is 40%.


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 16, 2006)

lost this the first time I tried to post it so heres a short version:

the advocates = Libertarian web site, not neutral
Test validity is questionable
Does cause thinking about issues, so that is a +


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2006)

hardly anything is neutral, at least it says what it is.


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> hardly anything is neutral, at least it says what it is.


 
Right, but it still calls into question the validity of a test.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 19, 2006)

This test says I am a Libertarian,a left leaning libertarian.  How far from the truth can that be!!?  The truth is I am a regular Rebublican. I am not homophobic,I am not racist and I DO CARE about people's rights. That does not make me unique as a republican in any way,only different from what non-republicans view us as. I posted only to make a statement,not to inspire arguements as to what republicans are. Peace to all


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm very libertarian and very left.  Kind of extreme, but at least, well reasoned.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

More and more, as I see that the "Big Two" parties will never be toppled from their seats of power, and we have no chance of getting a LEADER in office...

Im leaning twords Anarchist.​


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 20, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> This test says I am a Libertarian,a left leaning libertarian. How far from the truth can that be!!? The truth is I am a regular Rebublican. I am not homophobic,I am not racist and I DO CARE about people's rights. That does not make me unique as a republican in any way,only different from what non-republicans view us as. I posted only to make a statement,not to inspire arguements as to what republicans are. Peace to all


 
I respect that! Unfortunately many in politics deal in stereotypes. I'm closer to the left, but I can probably have a better, more reasoned conversation with one such as yourself than I could with "true believer" (party first and last, and damn the facts) fellow lefties.

Completely off topic: I see that you are from Tennessee. Have you ever been to the Lookout Mountain battlefield? I visited there as a kid and really enjoyed seeing the history of the area and going to the Civil War museums. http://ngeorgia.com/history/batc.html


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a Republican.  But will vote for a Democrat once in a while.  The best choice isn't always on the right for me..........


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 19, 2006)

I consider myself independent leaning towards libertarian however your test said i was a regular democrat. If I had to choose between Bush and Kerry, I'd vote Kerry.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

Pretty much a libertarian here, both economically and socially.

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

I am a republican but I am not extreme I don't agree with everything they do.  I have seen democrats that I would vote for also so it really depends on the person with me.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I could honestly claim any party. There are things that I can agree with with all of them, and some I would not. My agreements wouldn't cause me to be labeled as a member of that party, I just go by what I feel.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 10, 2006)

Good ol' money loving Republican.  Not that compassionate republican BS.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 25, 2006)

Satt said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get an idea of what party the majority of people here would consider themselves to be a part of or generally agree with. Just curious. Thanks.


 
The Cuddle Party!!!


----------



## Brother John (Jun 25, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I am a definite Libertarian.
> 
> half the things the democrats do really piss me off and
> half the things the republicans do really piss me off
> ...


According to the graph you provided:
I'm a Librarian....



Your Brother
John


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 20, 2006)

Libertarian


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to be a right leaning Libertarian .Now I stone cold don't care.

I gave up voting because no matter who I voted for, the government always won.


----------

